# Would you call this frogbit?



## Steve Smith (27 Apr 2010)

Just browsing ebay for some floating plants and stumbled across this auction:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0560834549

To me, that is a bowl full of duckweed with several frogbit plants, not "200+" plants as the seller describes.  I sent them a polite message saying as such - 



> Just for your info, what you're showing in the photos is mostly common duckweed (Lemna minor), not Amazon frogbit (Limnobium laevigatum). Looks to be a few frogbit plants in the portion you are advertising, not 200+.
> 
> Duckweed can look very nice, but also be an absolute pain to get rid of once introduced.
> 
> Just thought you should know. Cheers, Steve.



Just got this back from them:



> i think you will find it is frogbit as it came from my frogbit plants. duckweed is a completely different plant and a problem plant. i have no duckweed in my tank as i grew this from frogbit. thanks for your interest but not needed. would you like to buy some then?



I'm sorry, but that's flippin' duckweed  :!:


----------



## Gill (27 Apr 2010)

What a Rip, there are only 3 amazon frogbits plants in that bowl.

Used the report function for the 1st time, was easy to do.


----------



## chilled84 (27 Apr 2010)

That stuff is the devil lol DUCKWEED


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Apr 2010)

Just threw away a bucket load of that last week lol duckweed it is, I prefer it for my nano though, much smaller in size.


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Apr 2010)

I quite like Duckweed when I have wood breaking the waters surface. It creates a nice effect when it clings around the wood.


----------



## Stickleback (27 Apr 2010)

That's classic. I might start selling blanket weed as moss.


----------



## Gill (27 Apr 2010)

Lol, the woman is Deranged. She refuses to accept the fact it is not Forgbit, And States that she has grown Many Other plants from it.


----------



## mr. luke (30 Apr 2010)

Some poor sucker has bought one. Most expensive duckweed in history? (Â£5 with p'n'p)


----------



## ghostsword (30 Apr 2010)

Wow.. I must start selling my duckweed as well..  Call it "Mini Frogbit" .. it may catch..


----------



## Ben M (30 Apr 2010)

seriously though, it's not fair on the people who have/are going to buy it. do you think that she knows that it's duckweed, and is trying to rip people off, or does she really believe it's amazon frogbit? i'd send her an email with pics of frogbit babies to show her how they grow, but i don't have an ebay account, so i can't contact her.


----------



## ghostsword (30 Apr 2010)

pest control said:
			
		

> seriously though, it's not fair on the people who have/are going to buy it. do you think that she knows that it's duckweed, and is trying to rip people off, or does she really believe it's amazon frogbit? i'd send her an email with pics of frogbit babies to show her how they grow, but i don't have an ebay account, so i can't contact her.



If she cared she would have accepted the help originally offered.


----------



## Ben M (30 Apr 2010)

i suppose, i just feel sorry for the people who are going to buy it.


----------



## GHNelson (2 May 2010)

Hi all
Emailed the seller again,see what happens if not removed or picture or info not changed i will contact ebay.
hoggie


----------



## dw1305 (2 May 2010)

Hi all,
I've contacted Ebay as well (after the initial post). Hopefully if enough of us complain they will make her remove it.
cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (2 May 2010)

I contacted her and ebay on the day this was posted, so far nothing!


----------



## ghostsword (3 May 2010)

So let me see if I get this correctly...

There is some poor soul that thinks that duckweed is frogbit, and selling it as such, and there are some people that buy it, and you are contacting ebay and the seller to let her know that what she is selling is not what she thinks? 

Why would ebay stop the sale? Do you think that most of the reps that work on ebay know the diference between frogbit and duckweed?

What is next? Someone selling xy moss and thinking that it is xx moss, and will you also contact ebay for it?   

Frankly, why would you care what others buy? And why would ebay care what you think? They make their money anyway.

Being the devils advocate here..


----------



## GHNelson (3 May 2010)

Hi ghostsword   
Its about morals and doing things correctly.
If you bought say some riccia from ebay and they sent you duckweed lol, you would not be happy.
So if she sells 200 portions that's potentially 200 people been sent wrongly described plants.
Legally she must advertise correctly all items for sale.Be it new or used.
Its to safe guard all purchases and protect me and you also.
hoggie


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi ghostsword
> Its about morals and doing things correctly.
> If you bought say some riccia from ebay and they sent you duckweed lol, you would not be happy.
> So if she sells 200 portions that's potentially 200 people been sent wrongly described plants.
> ...



 ..

If I buy frobit and get duckweed I will return the item and get my money back, ebay allows for that, then leave her bad feedback outlining what I was sold.  much easier way to deal with that issue that contact ebay.

I have returned a number of items on ebay, from fridges, to CO2 units.


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2010)

I have now searched for the post on ebay, and saw it, there are more pictures, I do not believe that the seller does not know the errors of her ways.. pretty revolting actually.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (4 May 2010)

This is a quote from the womans sales post:
"i only have 12 portions available so get in quick!

thanks for looking

PAYPAL payment only, uk only, no returns"

Can a seller get away with saying no returns? Because clearly if I thought I was going to get 200+ frogbit plants and I actually received a different species I would definitely want to return them!

I like to think of it this way: say I ordered 200+ Endlers and I received mainly guppies, I thought I was buying a higher quality product than I actually was getting. I personally see this as a type of fraud, whether or not the seller knows is here nor there. From the sellers response it is my opinion she knows exactly what she is doing is wrong. They are rather different looking with quite different growth patterns. I find it hard to believe someone would actually think they could both be the same species.


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2010)

I have emailed her asking if I buy the items I will get 200 frogbits, otherwise I would send the items back. I am waiting for an answer.

The way is for all to buy one item, received it and request a refund from paypal after seeing if there are not 200 frogbit on it.


----------



## GHNelson (5 May 2010)

Hi
The seller must accept returns other than Software,CDs,Games,items that can be copied.
Unless the item is physically damaged.
hoggie


----------

